# UK MMA Rankings - April 2011



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Here we are, April 2011 UK MMA Rankings:

UK MMA News - UK MMA Rankings April 2011 | YourMMA.tv

My apologies that the top twenties aren't quite ready, but I was away all of March and it's quite an undertaking to do properly.

Main changes are Chris Garry making a huge impact at bantam with a win over Dino and the likes of Al Turk at heavyweight, Blyth and Mina at welterweight and a couple of others exiting through inactivity.

Some big fights happening this weekend, and plenty in store for April so keep your eyes on them here.


----------

